# Any postmen ? Hand delivery to. PO Box?



## sev112 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a watch that I need to send for repair

The address is a PO Box in Wokingham where I live.
The watch company don't have an address and tell me (when I call them) that they are unable to accept a hand delivery , I have to post to the PO BOx

So, can I just walk into Wokingham mainPost Office, and hand it over without paying, whilst noting that I need a proof of receipt ?  I am guessing that this will confuse them and that they will still want to charge me for recorded delivery even though there is no posting involved - they will presumably just go and put it on the relevant shelf in the back ?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 4, 2013)

The PO Box is possibly for a mail handling company that the watch company uses, so no you wouldn't be able to hand deliver.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 4, 2013)

The PO Box might not be in the Post Office.


----------

